# Rod case



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Tommy,
Greetings. I am in the market for a decent rod case for air travel. I was told over on the open forum that you use them for trekking across the pond.

What brand do you use? I was looking at the Bazuka's and Plano's but wanted to see what a pro uses.

thanks...

Rick
.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

For my trek to the UK last year I purchased a Bazooka (not sure about the spelling, i covered BAZOOKA up with Fragile stickers, didn't want to give them any ideas...lol) rod case. it expands out long enough to handle my longest 2 piece tourney rods and seemed pretty tough.

It worked well for me.

Tommy


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Cool. Thanks for the feedback.

R-
.


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

*me too*

i have a bazooka and have flown with it half a dozen times.. no complaints.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Picked up a Bazuka a few minutes ago. 

Thanks for the feedback.  
.


----------

